# Temperatur vom Netzteil auslesen



## Hate (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe Everest Ultimate und hwmonitor habe jedoch noch nirgends, wo man die Temps vom Netzteil auslesen kann. 

Netztteil siehe Sig...

kann man das mit nem proggi auslesen oder geht das beim netzteil nicht? weil hab da irgendwie meine bedenken, da es bei mir unten sitzt und somit auch der lüfter auf der unterseite positioniert ist und der PC hängt ja nicht inner luft sondern steht auf ner leichten erhöhung, dass er nicht so staubanfällig ist.

desweiteren habe ich kürzlich festgestellt, dass nach 4 wochen laufzeit, der staubfilter vorm lüfter komplett voll staub war, ist das normal oder sollte ich mir über die positionierung des pc's nochmal gedanken machen, weil sonst muss ich da alle 4 wochen den filter säubern....

gruß hate


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2010)

Den Filter sollte man sowieso mal zwischendurch reinigen, da ja Staub nunmal überall hinkommt.
Auf dem Fußboden ist das normal mit der Staubentwicklung, ob dein NT jetzt ein Sensor hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wenn Everest oder der HardwareMonitor den nicht auslesen können gibts da keinen.


----------



## Hate (29. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, danke schonmal...

Kann man im nachhinein einen Sensor anbringen oder ist das unmöglich?

Achso, der PC steht nich aufm Fußboden sondern auf einer Erhöhung, da ich ihn etwas vor der Staubentwicklung schützen wollte. Das einzige was noch fehlt ist ein Staubfilter vor den Gehäuselüftern. Denke mal dass das auch sinnvoll wäre..


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2010)

Das könntest du sowas zu Beispiel, aber wozu ein gutes NT hat doch eine Steuerung eingebaut die es vor Überhitzung schützt.

Staubfilter sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber reduzieren auch den Airflow. Ich z.B. habe keine, trotz Fenster, aber selbst nach einem Monat müsste ich noch nicht reinigen.
(Nun gut mein Case steht auf dem Tisch, als es noch auf dem Boden stand sah es ein bisserl anders aus, mit dem Staub. )


----------



## Andrethw (1. Februar 2010)

einbauen kann man den sensor man muss dzu jedoch das Netzteil öffnen was zu Garantieverlust führt


----------



## Aholic (1. Februar 2010)

Muss man nicht unbedingt, man kann es auch einfach am ATX Kabel mit durchschieben


----------



## Andrethw (8. Februar 2010)

die warscheinlichkeit dass dabei der Foliensensor kaputt geht ist aber sehr hoch und es gibt bestimmte stellen von denen  die Temperatur interressant ist und dazu muss man den Sensor aufkleben


----------



## EinarN (8. Februar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> desweiteren habe ich kürzlich festgestellt, dass nach 4 wochen laufzeit, der staubfilter vorm lüfter komplett voll staub war, ist das normal oder sollte ich mir über die positionierung des pc's nochmal gedanken machen, weil sonst muss ich da alle 4 wochen den filter säubern....
> 
> gruß hate


4 Wochen ? 
Meiner ist nach eine woche so zu noch schlechter wie beim Staubsauger.
wen Ich den nicht Wochentlich reinigen wurde, währe sich das Netzteil abfackeln wegen erstickung. 
So ein 4 Wochen risiko wurde Ich nicht eingehen nicht mahl wen mich jemand verprügeln wurde.


----------



## usopia (9. Februar 2010)

Das Netzteil umgedreht einbauen, sodaß es die Luft aus dem Case mit raus befördert wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. Zwar wird das NT dann etwas wärmer aber das sollte kein Problem sein, solange keine extreme Hitze in deinem Gehäuse herrscht.


----------



## EinarN (9. Februar 2010)

sehr sinvoller tip 

dan braucht man kein ordentliches lüftung system mehr. da ist dan schon ein 08/15 kiste für 20 euro aus den ramschladen um die ecke ausreichend


----------



## Nixtreme (9. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> sehr sinvoller tip
> 
> dan braucht man kein ordentliches lüftung system mehr. da ist dan schon ein 08/15 kiste für 20 euro aus den ramschladen um die ecke ausreichend


Dein (teures) Belüftungskonzept richtet sich danach wie warm dein NT wird?


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

Ein Netzteil darf überhaupt nicht Warm werden.


----------



## usopia (10. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil darf überhaupt nicht Warm werden.


...pffft...das is ja ganz was neues!

Und wegen dem andersrum einbauen: wieso bieten dann die Cases zwei Möglichkeiten zum NT-Einbau?


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

usopia schrieb:


> ...pffft...das is ja ganz was neues!


Traurig das du es wie anders Siehst und das sowas für dich ganz neu ist.
Was bist du vom Beruf wen ich Fragen darf? 





> Und wegen dem andersrum einbauen: wieso bieten dann die Cases zwei Möglichkeiten zum NT-Einbau?



Weil sie weitere Doofnasen Suchen um ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zu Zihen mit FEATURES, paralel noch mehr gründe zu haben noch mehr löchern im blech zu bohren um noch weniger material zu verwenden. Markstrategie läst Grüssen.
Die Gleiche Masche wie diese sooooo coole demo videos mit der Luftströmung was man in you tube findet wo ne papnaze irgendwelchen Nebellschlauch im Rechner hält, vorne dreht ein lüfter, die strömung ist auch noch grafisch Bearbeitet das es schneller beeindrückend durchgeht und die papnase erzählt das blaue vom himmel in hofnung das sich irgendwelche Gutgleubige "kids" finden was Schnell 200 EURO für den Kasten ausgeben weil der Angeblich so eine Wunderbare Lüftung hat


----------



## usopia (10. Februar 2010)

ui, da is ja einer richtig angepisst...

Und zeig mir mal ein NT, das nicht warm wird.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

usopia schrieb:


> ui, da is ja einer richtig angepisst...


Ne. Nicht Angepisst. Ich wollte nur wissen fals du wie Ich ELEKTRONINSTALTEUR u. KFZ. MECHATRONIKER (mit etwa 25 Jahre Berufserfahrung in beide bereiche) bist, und dabei Permanent mit Alle Erdenkliche Netzteile zutun hast in den Beiden Bereichen so wie mit Alle Erdenkliche külsystemen um zu Sehen ob wir Irgendwie zu ein Technischen Infoaustausch gespräch kommen könnten aber wen das nicht der Fahl ist.................. hat es keinen Sinn das ich damit anfange.  


> Und zeig mir mal ein NT, das nicht warm wird.


Ja. Meins !
650 watt, ebay no name ramsch, aussen Verkleidert mit Dämmatte, leuft seit gut 1 jahr und ist kalt wie ein Toter.


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Februar 2010)

Woher weißt du wir warm dein NT wird wenn du's doch mit Dämmate eingehüllt hast? sitzt da ein Tempsensor drin?


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Woher weißt du wir warm dein NT wird wenn du's doch mit Dämmate eingehüllt hast? sitzt da ein Tempsensor drin?


Es ist keine kunst Gelegentlich durch die Hinteren löcher wo Der Netzkabel u. Netzschalter ist ein Industriellen Thermomether herein zu Schieben und die Temperatur Auslesen.

ich suche Selber Temperatursensoren mit digitalanzeiger zu Kaufen. früher gab es sowas im Handel für PCs. Heute sind es nur noch lüfterkontroler was PWM Auslesen (Schade).
Wen ich sowas Finde wo ich bis zu 4 oder 6 unabhängige Sensoren mit Anzeiger haben ohne irgendwelchen PWM Quatsch, werde Ich mir ein Zulegen so das Ich am Display die HDD, CPU, RAM, NT, GraKa Temperaturen Auslesen kann. Dann muss Ich nicht immer den Veralteten Analogen Thermometer Hereinhalten und habe Immer die Temps in Auge  (Teil der Temps was mir auch von keine Software Angezeigt werden).
Es klingt spiesig aber ist so.

Mit so ein Unabhängigen multi Tempsensor Könnte man 2 - 3 Mespunkte im Netzteil auslesen wie z.B, trafo (primärwicklung / Kern), gleichrichter, thermisch arbeitende Transistoren usw. Was Heiss werden Könnten und so mit das Netzteil Überwachen.
Am Schlimsten ist es das Sehr Fiele Netzteil Hersteller nicht die Drehzahl der Verbauten lüftern Angeben weil auch da Könnte man so einiges Machen um diese zu optimieren.

Zum Beispiel, man Könnte SO WAS HIER Benützen um Wenigstens ein Mespunkt im Netzteil haben. 
Was mich Betrifft, habe Ich endlich Gefunden was Ich suche und werde mir Mehrere Davon zulegen.


----------

